# What kind of dog is this rescue?



## ilovemydogs (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello, all! My hubby and I are considering adopting this rescue dog, as he looks like such a sweetie (and I've heard he's as sweet as he looks). His caregiver thinks he is a golden sheltie, but I am wondering what you all think. Thanks in advance!


Ashley


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

that white pattern makes me think border collie. The shorter coat seems more like a lab than a golden. I don't see sheltie.


----------



## JediRach (Jul 8, 2009)

He looks like he might have some spaniel in him, from the coloring.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

zhaor said:


> that white pattern makes me think border collie. The shorter coat seems more like a lab than a golden. I don't see sheltie.


that white pattern is found in more than 20 different breeds of dog.

could be an English Shepherd mix


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Keechak said:


> that white pattern is found in more than 20 different breeds of dog.


*shrug* I said it make ME think of BC. Besides, I can't really tell the difference in English Shepherd, Aussie, or BC mixes. They all look very similar to me .

Since your the aussie expert, you can probably see the nuances that I can't between the breeds .


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Reminds me a little of this guy.









I would actually agree that you have a Golden mix there. Maybe spaniel of some type and Golden. Very cute little doggy. 

The dog above was a Golden Retriever Pit bull mix. I do not see any Pit Bull in your little pup.


----------



## Dogluvr (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm not really sure, but I could see golden mix. Whatever he is, he's sure a cutie.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

ilovemydogs said:


> Hello, all! My hubby and I are considering adopting this rescue dog, as he looks like such a sweetie (and I've heard he's as sweet as he looks). His caregiver thinks he is a golden sheltie, but I am wondering what you all think. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Ashley


Aww he is adorable!
how big is he? from the pic i would definitely rule out sheltie... if he were a golden sheltie (even mixes of those) im thinking he would have a much thicker longer coat. I can see the golden but not so much a lab. In the end its more about the dog. Bella is a boxer mix and im not into boxers (no offense to any boxer ppl) but there was something that told me to get her as soon as i saw her and i havent been disappointed. Plus you can always do a dna test.


----------

